# British Expat moving to Dubai in Nov and helpful info required please!



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there

I am hoping someone can help me ... I have a fair few questions!!

I am moving to Dubai with my fiance in beginning of November ... He has secured a job with a construction company in Sharjah. I am moving out with him, however I am quite worried about visas/ sponsorship etc etc!! I have been applying non stop for roles in recruitment & sales (that is my experience) and have had a few responses ... however not the kind of response I would have in the UK!! 

Will it be possible for me to find work once I arrive in Dubai? Am currently looking on monster gulf and dubizzle. Any other website recommendations would be appreciated!

How does the visa/ sponsorship thing work?? I am most prob going to get a tourist visa upon arrival ... which will cover me for 3 months (hopefully??!!) then how do I go about staying etc etc??!!

I want to be able to drive from day 1 really .... am I able to hire a car from anywhere as if I was on a long holiday??!!

Any other helpful information would be really good, thanks a lot!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

RMDubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me ... I have a fair few questions!!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum,

main question that will help in answering all the others is whether you will be married before you arrive? If you are things will be a lot simpler, if not then considerably less so.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RMDubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me ... I have a fair few questions!!
> 
> ...


I am wondering what you will do for money when you are here as a visitor. Dubai is quite expensive and it might get too much relying on your fiance for money all the time. You don't want to come here and find out that life is financially a struggle. I would not advise anyone to come here without a job and personally, I would advise that you keep trying to get a job, before you make the commitment to move here. It's better to delay your move than to rush things and then find out that you have to go back home and start rebuilding your life. The visa rules have changed as the UAE government has had enough of people working illegally, so even tourists are now affected by the rule change. And, whatever you do, do not be tempted to work illegally - the consequences are quite dire!!!

There is loads of info about this topic on the forum. I would suggest that you do a search!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly, get married.... 

Secondly, 3 other recruitment companies, but if you're not here they wont work for you. If you are here they probably wont work for you either... 

BAC 009714 336 0350
KERSHAW LEONARD 009714 343 4606
CLARENDON PARKER 009714 391 0460

Don't worry about hiring a car, there's loads of places who'll be more than happy to rob you of your money, sorry rent you a car, I'd suggest you go to one of the bigger ones though to ensure you get a decent jam.

That'll start you off.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> Your boyfriend/ fiance will not be able to sponsor you. It is also very much illegal to cohabit if you are not married. If you are caught, you will be arrested, jailed and then very swiftly deported.You will also receive a lifetime ban from entering the UAE


Let's not scare the poor woman, although if she's planning on staying in Sharjah... And it's a 1 year ban, and doesn't include transit.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Let's not scare the poor woman, although if she's planning on staying in Sharjah... And it's a 1 year ban, and doesn't include transit.


Maybe I came across as a bit harsh. I'm not trying to scare her. I merely provided the facts - the final decision is hers to make! Actually, if you get jailed here (I wouldn't even wish that on my worse enemy!), you can't come back again and as you say, if she is going to Sharjah, then......


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

RMDubai said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am hoping someone can help me ... I have a fair few questions!!
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum,

1.You will receive a 30 day visit visa upon arrival.
You will be able to approach companies directly once here.
Your partner will NOT be able to sponsor you ( for residency).
He could only sponsor you if you were married.

This means that you must find employment here, and your employer will sponsor you.

Once your 30 days are up- you will be able to drive to Oman and do a visa run.( and will be given another 30 days )

Sharjahs immigration laws are not the same as Dubai's.
For eg.. ( if you were married....)
To finalise residency in Sharjah- the last stamp in your passport must be from the airport- so you will need to fly out of the country and back in again.


Once you get a job, your employer will organise sponsorship and residency .
Having an employer as a sponsor and not your partner ( husband), just means it is not as easy to change jobs.

If you manage to secure a job whilst in the UK, you have a better chance of getting a better package, as once here, employers tend to see you as a"local" and wont offer the perks such as housing/car allowances etc.

there are TONS of car hire places in Sharjah and Dubai- just make sure you get an International drivers licence ( you cant buy/drive a locals UAE car without residency).

Where will you be living?
If your partner is working in Sharjah- I would suggest living in Sharjah- the trek between Duabi and Sharjah every day is very, very long and tiring.

****Please be aware- it is ILLEGAL to live together here if not married*******
Sure people do it, but if caught, you will be fined and deported ( if you are lucky- you may not face jail time)
Sharjah is not as liberal as Dubai.

I live here in Sharjah- your skirts must pass your knees- no bare shoulders.
You will not be able to have both names on the rental lease for a villa/ apartment if not married ( regardless of what emirate you live in)

You may need to check with your partners company in regards to whether they are happy for you to live together unmarried.

We have a construction company here too- and there is NO way, we would allow un married staff to live with their partners- as we are liable also- as we are the employees sponsors..

think very carefully before making the commitment to move over.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

RM Dubai,

Dont let this lot put you off! Many, many people live together here without being married! As long as you dont shout it from the roof tops & tell everyone then you should be fine.

As regards the visa situation, all this rubbish about having to leave the country for a month is nonsense. My erm wife.............. moved here with me i had a job & she didnt. We have done 2 visa runs to renew here visit visa each time she received an extra 30 days F.O.C. She then got herself a job & they have submitted her passport to get her a visa. She has not had to leave the country once!

I think basically if you have a UK passport you can do as you like. I think the 'new' visa rules they put into place were aimed at the 'less fortunate' countries such as the Phillipines, India & Pakistan.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> RM Dubai,
> 
> Dont let this lot put you off! Many, many people live together here without being married! As long as you dont shout it from the roof tops & tell everyone then you should be fine.
> 
> ...




Sharjah - is NOT Duabi...it is NOT as liberal .
Like everyones says...sure people live together....and people get deported for doing so.
Sharjahs immigration is different from Dubai- and if she did happen to marry her partner- as his company is based in Sharjah- her residency will be processed in Sharjah- you DO have to leave the country.( regardless of nationality)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Maybe I came across as a bit harsh. I'm not trying to scare her. I merely provided the facts - the final decision is hers to make! Actually, if you get jailed here (I wouldn't even wish that on my worse enemy!), _*you can't come back again *_and as you say, if she is going to Sharjah, then......


That's not accurate (sorry to be a nitpicker) but there is no automatic deportation and ban just because you've been to jail, eg. drink drivers, cheque cases etc. and there is no automatic ban because of your being in jail. If you are deprted you do get a ban, either 6 or 12 months depending on the "crime", and how the public prosecutor was feeling that day.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep your knickers on shilli3! No need to speak to me like im 2!

The way the email is written suggests to me she will be living in Dubai!!!

Apologies for adding my experiences.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That's not accurate (sorry to be a nitpicker) but there is no automatic deportation and ban just because you've been to jail, eg. drink drivers, cheque cases etc. and there is no automatic ban because of your being in jail. If you are deprted you do get a ban, either 6 or 12 months depending on the "crime", and how the public prosecutor was feeling that day.


My bad then!! 

In any case, no one should do anything that will land them in jail. Better be safe than sorry. I'm sure that it's not a pleasant experience to say the least!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Keep your knickers on shilli3! No need to speak to me like im 2!
> 
> The way the email is written suggests to me she will be living in Dubai!!!
> 
> Apologies for adding my experiences.



Regardless whether she is moving to Dubai, Sharjah , RAK or anywhere else- living together is illegal.

We tell it how it is...if they want to live together and hope that they aren't caught/dobbed in fine- but she has to know that it is against the law- and as an employer here- I wouldn't put up with staff ( and their partners) disregarding the laws of the country.


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow what I response I have had! All of the information is invaluable and I particularly like the post by Dazcat ... We are planning on living in East Dubai (close to Sharjah) but not in Sharjah ... As I have heard it is very strict and a dry state. It scares me to think that I may have to go back to the UK for a month and then come back (have only ever spent a maximum of four days away from him!) ... Well I suppose I had better get searching for a job mega quick!!!! We are not planning on getting married till next year so will have to find a company to sponsor me I suppose! 
BTW ... I am not planning on living off my fiance!! I am planning on finding myself a job (I like to be independent), he will support me until I find something though. 
Any other helpful hints and tips would not go amiss ... particularly on your story dazcat and how long it took your "wife" to find work.
Thanks v much!


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Also ... Now that Ramadan is over will job searching get better??!! As I have found things very quiet over September and now I seem to be getting a few calls here and there. Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Everything slows down for Ramadan. We work much shorter hours - I only worked 5 hrs a day during Ramadan but things should hopefully pick up now!!! Good luck with your job search. Once you start getting a few interviews, things will move a lot faster.


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Maz25 

Any websites that you can recommend (apart from Google - which ain't all that good!)

Thanks


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Maz25

For job searching that is !!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

RMDubai said:


> Wow what I response I have had! All of the information is invaluable and I particularly like the post by Dazcat ... We are planning on living in East Dubai (close to Sharjah) but not in Sharjah ... As I have heard it is very strict and a dry state. It scares me to think that I may have to go back to the UK for a month and then come back (have only ever spent a maximum of four days away from him!) ... Well I suppose I had better get searching for a job mega quick!!!! We are not planning on getting married till next year so will have to find a company to sponsor me I suppose!
> BTW ... I am not planning on living off my fiance!! I am planning on finding myself a job (I like to be independent), he will support me until I find something though.
> Any other helpful hints and tips would not go amiss ... particularly on your story dazcat and how long it took your "wife" to find work.
> Thanks v much!


For areas east of Dubai- try Mirdiff, or even Al Nahda ( which is in Dubai and in Sharjah)

Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. will give you an idea of what is available and the costs.


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Sgilli3


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

YellowPages.ae-UAE Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory-Local Search Engine

Let your fingers do the walking...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RMDubai said:


> Maz25
> 
> For job searching that is !!


Lol! Sorry! I work in construction so wouldn't be able to advise you on your respective field! Have you tried typing in a job title + dubai in google (for e.g sales administrator in dubai). I did just that and that's how I stumbled upon the agency that got me a job!

Sorry couldn't be of more help!


----------



## RMDubai (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Maz25 and Andy Capp will try those!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And GNAds4U.com the local rag.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi RM Dubai,

It took my wife about 6 weeks to find a job. She made the mistake of trying to find a job herself rather than go through the agencies here, as you would back in the UK. However i strongly suggest you forget 'the local rag' & apply to as many agencies as you can.

Kershaw Leonard is where my 'wife' had most luck. Give them a call or better still register online.

Im sure their are other agencies that the helpful people on here can suggest?

Good Luck


----------



## dardasha40 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm an American citizen, I just returned back from Dubai, I applied for sales management jobs while I was in USA online through a various websites and job recruitment agencies but without any success, this is when I decided to go to Dubai which I did that on October of this year, and as soon as I got there I applied for jobs by visiting the target companies websites and the following will be very helpful:
(1) Write a cover letter and state in it that you are in fact in Sharjah, state your local address and ask for a face-to-face interview, attach your CV (Resume').
(2) Hotels are very expensive, so try to obtain a local classified newspaper and lock for a short term rent (one or two studio apartment) that will save you a lot of money.
(3) Immediately try to buy a Mobile phone and put include it in your cover letter and your CV.
(4) Also in your cover letter state how long you'll be in UAE and that you are ready for immediate contact and interviews.
(5) If you want companies and or recruting agencies to call you rather than you go after them; pay for a small ad in Gulf News paper, it will cost you aproximately 50 Dirham and you'll receive some offers this way.
(6) Once you got accepted; the hiring company will take care of your work visa for you, you'll not have to do a thing about it.
(7) as far as car rental; it's so easy to find, there's a lot of car renatl companies doing business in Dubai and all over UAE, but try to shop around, prices may vary.
Good luck


----------

